# changing job



## arvin715 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello, I'm currently working in a company as a secretary. I started work one month ago and I received my emirates id as well. But I don't feel comfortable with the job now. So is it possible for me to go to a hotel may be as a receptionist without ban. Or are there any way to change my job to a hotel job.


----------

